# ADSL options



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

OK, I know it's been discussed many times but I really can't find an answer to this one.

Friends have just moved into a house just outside of town. They desperately need internet as husband works away and needs to be in contact with the family.

They might be able to get a fixed line but could only get 1Mb ADSL
They have tried their local WiFi provider but they tried a 10m pole on top of the house and still got no signal. Can you get longer poles for the garden - if so, where?
Mobile dongle is the next suggestion but will they fall foul of the download limit when using Skype 3 or 4 times per week?

How expensive is satellite ADSL? 

If they sign up for a subscription TV service, can they provide ADSL somehow?

Are there any other options?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The satman will know (maybe). Dongle will probably not work well if they want to Skype regularly. The 1mb speed of an ADSL line is a bit of a puzzle as it should be considerably more. In the end, if they can afford it, a sat connection will probably be best.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

thrax said:


> The satman will know (maybe). Dongle will probably not work well if they want to Skype regularly. The 1mb speed of an ADSL line is a bit of a puzzle as it should be considerably more. In the end, if they can afford it, a sat connection will probably be best.


If you live in the campo, Telefonica (Movistar) will only guarantee 512K. We managed to get 1Mb and we were lucky. We were told that it was because we were too far from the box (forgotten the name).

Unless you live in a town, Movistar really are very poor for fixed line ADSL.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We live in the campo and get 10mb but not ADSL. Have you/they explored all the possible providers? If you have then for now I would recommend satellite internet, particularly as it is so important for them to stay in touch


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

thrax said:


> We live in the campo and get 10mb but not ADSL. Have you/they explored all the possible providers? If you have then for now I would recommend satellite internet, particularly as it is so important for them to stay in touch


What system do you use? Are you on MiFi or satellite?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

It's airmax - wifi.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Can't find a Tooway supplier nor a supplier of Airmax. Seems there is no way to get Internet in Ontinyent if you are not in sight of a WiMAX mast. Even Movistar/Telefonica won't help as the 'exchange is full'.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Are there really no Satellite internet companies supplying this area?


What a second-rate country when it comes to the Internet (unless you live in a large city).


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Have you tried Sky TV Spain. UK TV Spain. Freesat TV Spain. Sky TV Installers. Satellite TV Installers Costa Blanca. Costa Blanca Satellite TV. Satellite Dish. Set Top Boxes. Digiboxes. UKTV Spain. British TV in Spain. Internet TV. British TV Spain. IPTV Spain. Exp

Whilst he is a satellite tv guy, he is also a whizz with computers and he may be able to direct you to a good supplier...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

thrax said:


> Have you tried Sky TV Spain. UK TV Spain. Freesat TV Spain. Sky TV Installers. Satellite TV Installers Costa Blanca. Costa Blanca Satellite TV. Satellite Dish. Set Top Boxes. Digiboxes. UKTV Spain. British TV in Spain. Internet TV. British TV Spain. IPTV Spain. Exp
> 
> Whilst he is a satellite tv guy, he is also a whizz with computers and he may be able to direct you to a good supplier...


Thanks. I've emailed him already and am just awaiting a reply.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Just bumping this thread as my friends still have no internet!

It seems that their only option is Satellite internet but no one seems to supply this area .....

unless some kind person on this forum knows differently.

Movistar - no spare capacity in exchange
Orange - promise the earth then don's/can't deliver
Vodafone - *guarantee *4Mb using Movistar cabling (see above!!!!!!!!!!!!)
Tooway - no installers this part of Spain
Airmax - don't cover this area
WiMAX suppliers - can't get a signal


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Did the sat man get back to you?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

thrax said:


> Did the sat man get back to you?


Yep - he didn't know of any installers here.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh dear....


----------

